# Possible to Quiet a Loud Maxtor???



## jmcclain (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm looking to upgrade my HR10-250 replacing the original drive with a 500GB drive. I noticed Staples has the 500GB Maxtor on sale this week for $139. I purchased this drive type once before (L01R500/L01Y500) but after I completed the upgrade and turned the Tivo on the drive was excessively loud from what I guess were seeks during Live TV. 

After returning the drive I saw several old posts online where people said they were able to quiet the drive or slow it down. I just could not find any details on how they were able to accomplish this. Is this done using the Hitachi Feature Tool I've heard about in other posts?

Has anyone here had success using this tool to quiet down the Maxtor drive in their Tivo unit?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

jmcclain said:


> Is this done using the Hitachi Feature Tool I've heard about in other posts?


Bingo!


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#FeatureTool


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

STL said:


> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#FeatureTool


my boot cd has bunch of tools so try the following link:

http://www.mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#aam


----------

